# WorldMark Election 2007 Website



## drguy (Aug 8, 2007)

As a candidate for the WM Board of Directors, I've established a website to allow others to ask questions, post comments and provide information.  The site is: http://www.worldmarkelection.com.  I hope that this site provides an avenue for all candidates to answer questions from WM owners.
Guy


----------

